# Looking for input on an upgraded bow for my wife



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

My wife got into archery about a year ago. We got her started with a lightly used Bear apprentice2 from a freind, and she has decided she wants to try deer hunting with her bow. She is shooting the bear at 35 lbs right now with 24" draw, i dont see her ever wanting to pull over 45 lbs. being that she is showing interest in hunting i have a hard time not upgrading her to a bow that will shoot a little faster. I was thinking of having her shoot a diamond infinate edge, and bowtech carbon rose and eva shockey. Are there any other bows in that draw and weight range that you ladies like?
I would also be interested in your impressions of the three I mentioned and any contrasts between them, she has not shot any of them yet.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I have the Diamond Infinite Edge and like it. But have not tried the other two you mentioned. I had an old Bear youth bow before that (not sure the model), and I like the Diamond way better than that. It is light and very accurate. I think Diamond also has some newer models which are also adjustable.


----------



## CheniChan (Aug 28, 2017)

Been shooting my first bow. I bought a Diamond Carbon Knockout. Think it's the same exact thing as the Bowtech Rose just different colored cams. It is super light and feels excellent while shooting. Like I said its my first bow, but I don't feel the need to upgrade for a very long time. Unfortunately I haven't shot the others but so far my Carbon Knockout has been amazing. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

The Shockey or Rose would be my pics out of the bows you mentioned. I would also think about a Chill SDX, and Avail. They are both designed with a woman in mind, with more speed coming from a shorter draw. There are other bows from other companies that would fit the bill, but I’m not as familiar with them and/or prefer the way ones I mentioned. Is there a shop near you, where you can have her try some different bows? The draw on some of these will be a lot different than what she is used to with her current bow, and she might be surprised with how much more weight and how much easier they are for her to draw. Finding a bow is such a personal decision. What I like, someone else may not, so it’s hard to say “this is what she should get.”


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

We have archery headquarters and coyote creek two independent shops and scheels sports in Rochester mn, all aboit 30 miles from us so we do have options, but i do not have any experience with any of them to speak of. If someone does have a recommendation for a shop in mn i would be interested to hear it


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Usually google has reviews of places, and look and see if they have facebook pages and see what people might be leaving for feedback there. Visit both and see who takes the time with her, you don't have to buy from the first one you visit. Also, you might post in the main bowhunting forum here a topic just on what bowshop people recommend in your city/area. Probably not too many people are seeing this post.


----------



## prime2009 (Oct 10, 2017)

Check out some of the G5 Prime bows. I have a Defy, it's a few years old, and I love it!


----------



## akelley1114 (Oct 21, 2017)

I recently got into archery. I did alot of research about what bows were appropriate for adult women wanting to pursue deer hunting. The diamond infinite and the bear cruzer g2 were both in my price range and available at my closest bass pro. I ended up choosing the bear cruzer g2 after handling both. Both have draw weights from 5 to 70 #. Both have varying draw lengths ranging from about 13 to 30 in. Bear 315 fps. Diamond 310 fps. I had mine set to 45 lbs, as the person who tuned said it was better to have good form with a little less draw weight than more weight and less form. Took it home. Sighted her in. And im pretty spot on for every shot. Its light weight, only 3.0 # compared to 3.2 # for the diamond. I am looking into the diamond infinite for my oldest daughter, as i can get it second hand for cheap. Either way i dont think she will be disappointed.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

If you want to be proficient hunting with like 40 lbs as I do you need to have a higher end bow. My 2012 pse stiletto at 40# is still the fastest/easiest drawing and bow I have with the most kills now, complete pass throughs w the set up I have with it--It is loaded with a black gold sight n axion stabilizer. I have carbon express blue streak 150s and use slick trick 85 gn n will fly through an elk--I just broke in my carbon air ecs 32 they other day, so after buying and selling like 10 womens bows I am ready to let the stiletto go. I actually purchased a stiletto premonition when they came out n the 2012 was still faster so I sold the premonition new. If you have any interest let me know, or I will put it up on womens bow for sale forum. Comes loaded w sling, quiver n all--


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pm sent about the bow.
Do you know the total weight of your arrow and actual speed? I am always interested to hear what has worked for peole shooting lower poundage stups


----------



## StephOutdoors (Jul 20, 2017)

I have the Bear Cruzer and I love it. Great entry level bow, both for women or children. Also has a wide range for draw weight, so a great bow to get stronger on... and it won?t break the bank


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

my set ups in my signature are 336 gn arrow for carbon 32 ecs-267 fps, 330gn arrow stiletto, 259 fps, and 300 gn arrow for strother, 256fps


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

I just bought my wife an Elite Spirit. I really only bought it because I got a great deal on it from another coach who's daughter upgraded to a Prevail. Anyway...

She loves it! The draw length modules are spot on, it tuned very easy and arrows fly like darts. Just something else to consider.


----------



## Theresa1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a 40# Elite Spirit, I love it. Fast, east to shoot, solid back wall. It's my first bow.


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok, to update the thread and the situation, you can read about her situation in a few other threads. She wanted to wait before we upgraded her because she wanted to learn and get used to shooting a little more, I wanted to buy the setup from reelydor, but she wanted to wait. Just a couple days after she decided that we found out she is left eye dominant, she tried shooting left handed, and improved immensely very quickly. Long story short, she shot a few different bows and she fell in love with the eva shockey, so we ordered her a left handed 40 lb eva shockey. Should be here right after thanksgiving.


----------



## Lkcountrygirl (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a Mission Hype DT and love it !! I tried 2 before choosing this one. Felt "right" when I tested it out in the shop. I don't have a long draw length and this fit me perfectly... Take her to the shops and let her try them out.... She will feel which one is right for her


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep us posted and let us know how she likes her Shockey. I bet she loves it!


----------



## john800 (Nov 18, 2015)

CamoQuest said:


> Keep us posted and let us know how she likes her Shockey. I bet she loves it!


We have a couple trips to the range so far, plus shooting and tuning in the basement, she is loving the bow so far. She likes the light weight. Her second trip to the range we had the 10 yd pin set and when we moved out to 20 yds she was getting a little frustrated that she was not shooting x's right away. I videod her and we watched a couple things she could be doing better, with some more practice she had a few groups that were a little rough, maybee 8 inch groups, a few that were much tighter, with most of the groups being good groups with one or two arrows that were a bit outside. I can see her progressing and learning, all things considered, new bow, new hand, i think she is doing fine, but she is getting a little impatient for it to come together. I did my best to tell her to be patient, keep at it and consider all the changes. All in all she had fun, and she is definitely "hooked" in the sense that she wants to get better and when she misses she wonders why and has to figure it out, in essence her life is ruined :wink:


----------



## Jordan g. (Apr 4, 2016)

I used to shoot the diamond it was a really good bow but I had a few problems with it but it wasn't anything I couldn't get fixed. The diamond was the first bow i had shot but know i shoot the Hoyt hyper edge its a really light and amazing bow I can use it for hunting or comps. highly recommend it


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

I bet she loves it!


----------



## Halon_Shooters (Jan 14, 2018)

She might want to try the Mathews Avail. I believe it goes down to 40lb. Pull. Something to think about. I tried it and it was a smooth pull for me. I just have a heavier pull, so I am looking at other options.


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

Second the Mathews Avail!


----------



## Rleen1 (Nov 6, 2016)

that's what i have as well and also left eye dominant and have a left handed eva. she'll love it


----------



## Bourbon Boy (Mar 18, 2013)

My wife went through the "kids bow" crap. Nothing fit her well or had any performance. I mean at 40 yards her arrows were going about over a foot high, grouping well, but in the woods it would be tough. Got her a Eva, same arrows and poundage, everything changed. Now she's a lot more serious, and knows she can shoot it with confidence knowing the bow IS capable. Last week, at a shoot, they had a novelty target set at 80 yards, and her sight is a single pin floater, she had to try it. It was a big target, a buffalo, and she drilled the 10 ring in front of a lot of guys, who were bragging earlier about their 80# set-ups. Her bow is 25", 43#, and hits 265, lightweight and quite accurate.--BB


----------



## Hunt#2018 (May 30, 2018)

StephOutdoors said:


> I have the Bear Cruzer and I love it. Great entry level bow, both for women or children. Also has a wide range for draw weight, so a great bow to get stronger on... and it won?t break the bank


The bear cruzer is a nice bow. My daughter shoots the same bow and she loves it. She even turned down a Mathews bow i keep for backup that would fit her perfectly.


----------



## Halon_Shooters (Jan 14, 2018)

My wife started out with a Mission Riot for a couple years. When she decided to get serious about doing some 3D competitions and Indoor shoots she wanted to move up to the next tier bows. After trying a few different brands she landed on the Halon 32. She said it draws much smoother than the Mission she had and the other bows she tried. She got it with 60# limbs because she was already shooting at 50# but they are available with 40# limbs that you can start at 30#. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

